# Buy or lease car?



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Just wondering whether leasing a car is an option in Dubai or whether you are better off just buying one outright as they seem to be a lot cheaper than in OZ.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is the most recent previous post on this subject

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/53359-car-rental-vs-buying.html



For all new posters - you are likely to find that many of your questions have been answered previously so will find the 'search' function very useful for general information. Thanks 
-


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

I lease simply because I do the Dubai Abu dhabi return trip daily which means lots of Kms , service , tyres etc. If the car breaks they give you a replacement immediately.


----------

